# Dun or counter shading?



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

One of my Icelandic mares had a dun stripe year round. She does not have any leg barring, but her stripe is very distinct. I have never seen a dun the color of her and have to wonder if she is indeed a dun or if this is just counter shading. Her head and legs are always darker then her body color. I have included 2 pics of her stripe and one showing that her legs and head are very dark. Her papers list her as a dark bay. What do the experts think?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

looks dun to me. Same color as a neighbor's broodmare, though that mare has a lot of leg barring and webbing, her last colt had no leg barring or webbing, just the dorsal stripe.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I would say Dun as well


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

When she sheds out her coat will be pretty dark, so I am not sure what color of dun she would be called.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Can I request more pics? Any of the shading on her legs, her head, shoulder, and full body shots would be helpful.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

She does not have any leg barring or any other markings, just the line down her back. Here is a full body shot, of course she has her Icelandic coat right now.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What about a summer pic?


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is one from last summer when I first got her. I don't have any showing the line down her back.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

In her summer picture she looks like a seal brown. I had a Icelandic Palomino colt with a white stripe in the summer but didn't show in the summer.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

The line is there in the summer, but it is very black. I didn't get any pics of it last summer, but it was noticeable.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry it showed in the summer not winter.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks like 2 completely different horses in those photos. LoL. Very pretty.


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, it does look like 2 different horses. She has lots of extra fuzz for the winter and is shedding now. With 10 shedding Icelandics, I wish there was someplace to market all that hair. I try to curry most of them everyday and it is just a fur storm.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I know the feeling I wish I knew how to spin.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't really help with the colour question but just wanted to say she's a very pretty mare


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Probably countershading, with some sooty. 

Equine Color Genetics


----------

